# Video editor?



## oldworld (14 Dec 2020)

Has anyone a recommendation? It has to run on W10 and be fairly basic.
I've just started using the video function on my camera and quite pleased with the results but would like to add some titles and shorten some sequences.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

is this helpful?


View: https://youtu.be/t6yQwLuoO3w


----------



## si_c (14 Dec 2020)

Either use the Microsoft Photo and Video editor or something like Openshot which is quite good for unseasoned users.


----------



## oldworld (14 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> is this helpful?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/t6yQwLuoO3w



👍 I've just taken a quick look and it seems to be what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## Bazzer (14 Dec 2020)

I use Filmora Wondershare. It's also free.


----------

